# Are you a homebody or do you love the outdoors?



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Are you a homebody or do you love the outdoors?

Personally I am 50/50. I love being home and relaxing just reading, listening to music, watching great movies, messing around online. But I also love the outdoors, love hiking, being in the woods, just going for a walk or run, love the different seasons and beautiful sunny blue days. 

I've been stuck indoors for so long due to damn Covid-19 I'm seriously starting to jones some outdoor time but still feel like its too risky to spend much time outdoors where I could run into someone who is sick.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There's no risk outdoors if you have any wide, uncrowded trails. Minimal risk even if you encounter people on a narrow trail, because outdoors is much less risky than indoors plus the amount of time you're in breathing range of any particular person is very short.

I hike maybe 2 or 3 times a week, maybe a short neighborhood walk another day or two, but the rest of the time I'm home because (pandemic or no) I don't really have any non-hiking away from home activities.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd say 50/50 as well. I like doing outdoor activities, but a lot of times have trouble getting the energy to leave my house. Also hate mosquitoes, but they aren't bad yet.

Have gone out quite a few times this year despite covid. Not sure how much of an option it is for you, but I try to pick places with very few people. Has been hard because people are out more than usual. Places that I used to think of not having much activity now have full parking lots. Two best places I've found have been state games areas that have a road going through a marsh. At the one place encountered no one and at the other saw one other person each time I went there. Walking a gravel road is kind of boring but being that both go through marshes there has been a nice amount of wildlife(snakes, turtles, birds, etc). 

For the most part I've been just walking our regular trails with my dad at places we think won't be super popular. There was one place we liked to walk, but the parking lot has been full the last couple of times we checked. Another place we used to go was in the next county, but my dad doesn't want to go because the covid cases are 5 times worse there(when adjusted for the population difference).

Debating going kayaking soon, but don't have a good vehicle to transport it any more.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Homebody for sure


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I like being out but I have no one to be out with. I find it embarrassing to go out alone so often especially in a small town. Worried people are starting to feel sorry for me.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm more of a homebody though it's nice to walk in nature once in a while and take hundreds of pictures of trees. I'd probably go walking more often (I'm fat and out of shape but I can walk a good long while if I wish) if I had somebody to walk with. I feel rather dumb walking alone. :sigh

Walking is it, though. No jogging, no swimming (don't know how), no paddling, no camping, no carrying huge backpacks, no climbing, I can manage to hike somewhat but nothing really steep or hugely strenuous because like I said I'm fat and I have a hernia and heights scare me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a home body & my home is in the outdoors.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Homebody for sure. I can go on a walk every once in a long while but I don't have to. There is nothing for me out there.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I am an outdoor homebody. Love being outdoors, but in exclusion and alone (unless companions are 4 legged). 

Being home all day usually triggers my depression more often than not.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Both, I love the outdoors, but I rarely visit it.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm terrified of the outdoors. Not that my house is much better; it's infested with spiders.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

truant said:


> I'm terrified of the outdoors. Not that my house is much better; it's infested with spiders.


Send me your spiders, I will give them homes.

...I frequently greet and chat a bit with the spiders I find lurking in our corners and windows. "Oh hello, you're new." "Wow, you're a big one!" "Good luck catching something." "Spideys vacate! I'm going to use the tub now!" "Oh no, you're an outdoor spider, what are you doing in here?" "Why did you have to build a web _there_? That's a stupid spot, you know?"

This is probably rather weird and pathetic of me. :serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> Send me your spiders, I will give them homes.
> 
> ...I frequently greet and chat a bit with the spiders I find lurking in our corners and windows. "Oh hello, you're new." "Wow, you're a big one!" "Good luck catching something." "Spideys vacate! I'm going to use the tub now!" "Oh no, you're an outdoor spider, what are you doing in here?" "Why did you have to build a web _there_? That's a stupid spot, you know?"
> 
> This is probably rather weird and pathetic of me. :serious:


Spider friends are very popular now, I may have to stop liking them soon 

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-the-day-2217379/index224.html#post1093939543

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/why-couldn-t-i-have-been-born-as-a-sea-2233139/

(lots of spider fans on twitter I've noticed recently too.)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145596136612409344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137401446364659712
oh this is cursed Nick Land the unfeminised responded to that tweet. Nope not going off topic back to spiders.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265322931137085440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263994574101413889
I want a Disney film featuring spider friends. They can buy all Stephen King's work like they bought Marvel and then turn Mordred into a Disney princess if we have to be in hell world I want to be entertained.

(yeah it's not worth the cost lol I really hope this doesn't happen.)


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm 80% of the time a homebody


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I stay home enough time so that the neighbor once exclaimed "Good to see you after so long!" :|


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

I'd spend more time outdoors if there weren't people out there. Wish I had a property with privacy.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Send me your spiders, I will give them homes.
> 
> ...I frequently greet and chat a bit with the spiders I find lurking in our corners and windows. "Oh hello, you're new." "Wow, you're a big one!" "Good luck catching something." "Spideys vacate! I'm going to use the tub now!" "Oh no, you're an outdoor spider, what are you doing in here?" "Why did you have to build a web _there_? That's a stupid spot, you know?"
> 
> This is probably rather weird and pathetic of me. :serious:


No, it's not weird and pathetic at all! I wish I was that way. I'm the weird and pathetic one, terrified of spiders. :lol I have a phobia, so if I know there's a spider in the same room as me, I won't be able to do anything as long as it's there. I completely shut down. I can't eat or sleep, let alone work. So it's either me or them. I've tried asking them politely to leave, because I hate killing them, but they don't listen. I've tried leaving them alone and they multiply to outrageous numbers; I start finding them in every corner.

I'm sorry to say that I send every spider I find to spider heaven*. Well, not all of them. The cellar spiders don't bother me as much, so I generally let them live as long as they're not in a spot I need to be standing under, like a doorway or something. But the yellow sacs -- straight to hell with the lot of them! Poisonous little buggers sting like a bee and can give you flesh eating disease; and my house is full of them. I kill over 100 a year, probably closer to 200. And have for at least a decade now. There were three spiders directly over the doorway to my kitchen yesterday. I killed the yellow sac, tried to leave the cellar dwellers alone, and then had to kill another yellow sac a few hours later. They seem to respawn every 24 hours or so.

So, to give you my spiders, I would have to set up some kind of daily commute, like a little train with a little spider conductor and get them all aboard. Which I would gladly do, were it possible.

* I'm being euphemistic here. If there is a hell, it's full of spiders; I know, because I put them there**.

** Haters, before judging, try living with something that terrifies you every day of your life and see how charitable you feel. Rarely a day goes by I don't have to deal with one, and they scare me even more than people do***.

*** Incidentally, much of my fear of the outdoors is explainable by the fact that there are _even more_ spiders outside. But I have a fear of bugs in general, and am especially terrified of stinging things, like bees and wasps and murder hornets. I have a problem with centipedes in my home, too, which get up to a couple inches long****.

**** Truly, imo, the best superpower would be not being afraid of spiders or insects.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

firelight said:


> I'd spend more time outdoors if there weren't people out there. Wish I had a property with privacy.


I know the feeling. I have a neighbor that we've had issues with but still feels the need to come over and talk to me. Most of the time it has been to tell me he thinks I'm doing something wrong with my yard and act like he is helping. My partner has also reported them for their dog being out barking constantly. I personally don't care much(I like dogs), but since they never see her my neighbor and his wife confront me. I've been yelled at by his wife multiple times. Should mention he was bugging me about my yard before my partner started reporting his dog.

I just don't feel comfortable spending anytime in my yard. Would like to have a garden and be able to grill. Have to do that stuff at my dad's house, but even there I'm nervous if his neighbors are out. Have to mow today but I dread it because I have anxiety that I'm going to have a run in with my neighbor or his wife. Would love to live in a wooded area or farm area where I don't have neighbors so close.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like the outdoors, but I don't seem to be willing to travel to get there as frequently as I would like. So I go to local trails and parks mostly for exercise purposes because they're easy, but anything that requires me to drive several hours seems to be an obstacle that I'm not willing to transverse even though it might force me out of ruts and refresh my mind. I seem to get invigorated and lighter after spending time in nature, but my laziness seems to pull me towards chairs and my bed where I don't actually have to put forth any effort.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Paul said:


> There's no risk outdoors if you have any wide, uncrowded trails. Minimal risk even if you encounter people on a narrow trail, because outdoors is much less risky than indoors plus the amount of time you're in breathing range of any particular person is very short.
> 
> I hike maybe 2 or 3 times a week, maybe a short neighborhood walk another day or two, but the rest of the time I'm home because (pandemic or no) I don't really have any non-hiking away from home activities.


Yah that's the problem though, no wide uncrowded trails. All the ones in close proximity are narrow and heavily traveled. I'm afraid of someone who's sick squeezing by me on a trail, breathing heavily, then I get their droplets on my face or hands and touch my face by accident or something and there we go I'm infected. I have a lot going on right now so I can't really afford to get sick. I'm taking every precaution I can think of to prevent getting sick, the last thing I need to to spend 2 weeks or more sick.

What kind of hiking do you do? Just in the woods or in the mountains or hills? I hit the mountains when I can but usually just in the woods. I also used to walk / run every AM around the 'hood but can't do that anymore thanks to Crapvid-19



slyfox said:


> I'd say 50/50 as well. I like doing outdoor activities, but a lot of times have trouble getting the energy to leave my house. Also hate mosquitoes, but they aren't bad yet.


Worse than the mosquitoes are the damn black flies. Not sure if you guys get those around there but they're so annoying. They swarm and bite you relentlessly.

Why do you lack energy? Insomnia or depression? I also lack energy but just force myself. I find that once I get going and my heart is pumping i'm fine no matter how tired I feel beforehand. I think the body starts pumping adrenaline and wakes you up. I've started out on hikes just wanting to lay down and nap and within 30 mins of hiking up the trail I'm wide awake and alert and got my head in the game.



caelle said:


> I like being out but I have no one to be out with. I find it embarrassing to go out alone so often especially in a small town. Worried people are starting to feel sorry for me.


I don't either but I just go anyway. Don't want to forego things I love and the natural beauty of the outdoors just because others are judging me. F them. It can be a bit embarrassing when I'm hiking up a trail and everyone else I walk by on the way up is with someone else but whatever. Life is too short to give a ****.



tehuti88 said:


> I'm more of a homebody though it's nice to walk in nature once in a while and take hundreds of pictures of trees. I'd probably go walking more often (I'm fat and out of shape but I can walk a good long while if I wish) if I had somebody to walk with. I feel rather dumb walking alone. :sigh
> 
> Walking is it, though. No jogging, no swimming (don't know how), no paddling, no camping, no carrying huge backpacks, no climbing, I can manage to hike somewhat but nothing really steep or hugely strenuous because like I said I'm fat and I have a hernia and heights scare me.


Oh I love taking pics too! Here are a couple of mine feel free to share yours too!

Hiking up hill isn't too hard, even if you are out of shape. You just need to do a little at a time, baby steps. Just go an extra quarter of a mile or half a mile on every other trip and your body will adjust and its great exercise.


























Tymes Rhymes said:


> Homebody for sure. I can go on a walk every once in a long while but I don't have to. There is nothing for me out there.


Where do you walk? There doesn't have to be anything out there, the walk or run or hike is an end in itself.



Blue Dino said:


> I am an outdoor homebody. Love being outdoors, but in exclusion and alone (unless companions are 4 legged).
> 
> Being home all day usually triggers my depression more often than not.


Same for me..I think it would be difficult hiking or whatever and trying to socialize at the same time. I love hitting the mountains on off days during the week in winter when I have the whole mountain to myself. Not that safe but amazing to be the only one around for miles.

Being home for too long also makes me depressed, I need to get out into the natural world to recharge.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

either/or said:


> What kind of hiking do you do? Just in the woods or in the mountains or hills? I hit the mountains when I can but usually just in the woods. I also used to walk / run every AM around the 'hood but can't do that anymore thanks to Crapvid-19


I live in the foothills of the Sierra Nevada, so I mostly do hilly hikes. Some wooded, some bushy, some wide open fields. There's a 30 mile former-railroad trail that I often do underappreciated parts of.

Before the virus I'd also go up to the mountains fairly often, but those are the popular trails that I hear are way too crowded right now. Kind of ironic how the most crowded places are where nobody lives, even as there's a travel ban.

One people-avoiding suggestion, although it takes some nerve and flexible sleep: hike at night. Even on a warm summer night I've never seen anybody else out at 2am (just avoid trails where the homeless usually congregate). A less scary alternative is right at sunrise in the summer -- unlikely to be anybody out at 5:30am, although if you're not back before 8 it starts to get busy.

Thankfully I've never met a biting fly. That'd probably cure me of hiking.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

homebody because i like indoor hobbies. although I did used to like going out to stores and malls before all this crazyness.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Homebody

I don't mind going outside as long as there are no people around but not for a long time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

either/or said:


> Yah that's the problem though, no wide uncrowded trails. All the ones in close proximity are narrow and heavily traveled. I'm afraid of someone who's sick squeezing by me on a trail, breathing heavily, then I get their droplets on my face or hands and touch my face by accident or something and there we go I'm infected. I have a lot going on right now so I can't really afford to get sick. I'm taking every precaution I can think of to prevent getting sick, the last thing I need to to spend 2 weeks or more sick.
> 
> What kind of hiking do you do? Just in the woods or in the mountains or hills? I hit the mountains when I can but usually just in the woods. I also used to walk / run every AM around the 'hood but can't do that anymore thanks to Crapvid-19
> 
> ...


Not sure if hiking was the right term, but usually walking in the woods for about half an hour but sometimes I go for an hour or two. Mountains would be great but it isn't even that hilly in my part of Michigan.

Think I've heard of black flies but I usually just notice mosquitoes and sometimes horse? flies.

Mostly depression and maybe health. Know I have sleep apnea that is untreated. Tried a cpap breathing machine but couldn't really sleep with it. Need to fight my lack of energy more and probably lose some weight. I also have very odd and variable sleeps hours that are probably at least somewhat insomnia related.Like you sometimes I can knock myself out of it but a lot of times I just feel like a zombie unless something exciting happens that wakes me up more.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

slyfox said:


> Not sure if hiking was the right term, but usually walking in the woods for about half an hour but sometimes I go for an hour or two. Mountains would be great but it isn't even that hilly in my part of Michigan.
> 
> Think I've heard of black flies but I usually just notice mosquitoes and sometimes horse? flies.
> 
> Mostly depression and maybe health. Know I have sleep apnea that is untreated. Tried a cpap breathing machine but couldn't really sleep with it. Need to fight my lack of energy more and probably lose some weight. I also have very odd and variable sleeps hours that are probably at least somewhat insomnia related.Like you sometimes I can knock myself out of it but a lot of times I just feel like a zombie unless something exciting happens that wakes me up more.


Do you ever do any trail running or just walking? I was trying to get into trail running but then Covid hit so had to put that on hold.

The black flies are usually only at the higher elevations, around here at least. I think you normally only see them above 3,000 feet. They are miserable though. Unlike mosquitoes they all swarm at once and just won't give up, they are relentless. The only way to hike in June around here is to wear one of those nets on your head.

I had a sleep study done recently and they ruled out Apnea but couldn't tell me much else. I think I sleep OK when I fall asleep I just have a hard time falling asleep. I get this wave of anxiety when I go to bed. Not sure why, it's just like every fear I have just hits me when I get onto bed and I panic and can't sleep. Then I end up wide awake all night and feel like a zombie the next day. If I could just calm down when I go to bed I'd be able to sleep much better and feel much better. I've tried meditation, etc. but nothing seems to work.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

SilentLyric said:


> homebody because i like indoor hobbies. although I did used to like going out to stores and malls before all this crazyness.


What kind of hobbies?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Paul said:


> I live in the foothills of the Sierra Nevada, so I mostly do hilly hikes. Some wooded, some bushy, some wide open fields. There's a 30 mile former-railroad trail that I often do underappreciated parts of.
> 
> Before the virus I'd also go up to the mountains fairly often, but those are the popular trails that I hear are way too crowded right now. Kind of ironic how the most crowded places are where nobody lives, even as there's a travel ban.
> 
> ...


Oh cool, I've always wanted to hike in the Sierras. I'd love to hike in foothills like that, not as much as a commitment as hiking all the way up mountain and still a great hike. I live in the Northeast and have hiked up here for years. You ever hike the John Muir trail?

What's the highest elevation mountain you've ever hiked? I'm also avoiding all the mountain trails, figure they are too crowded this time of year and just not safe.

I've been thinking about an early AM or late PM hike but not sure I can make that work. I've got sleep problems so its tough for me to get up too early and as for the night hike I'd be a bit worried I trip on something and take a spill and break something. I have a headlamp and have hiked at night before but normally just on flat paths as I make my way back to the trailhead after coming down off the slope of the mountain.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

@either/or I just started trying to climb some real mountain peaks in the last year or two, Round Top is the tallest so far at 10,381'. Most of my hiking in the mountains isn't peaks, usually waterfalls and lakes.

Only time I've been on a tiny part of the John Muir trail was long ago at Yosemite, it's pretty far south of me. Backpacking doesn't really appeal to me, just day hikes (or night hikes, I guess... I wouldn't do a bouldery mountain at night either, but hills are fine).


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a bit of both. I love the outdoors as long as there aren't a ton of people around. I'm actually building up a 4x4 overlanding vehicle for just such activities. 

At home I enjoy gardening, cooking, working on my car, and snuggling with my baby of course. 

I get very anxious if I don't always have some hobby that I'm working on.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Paul said:


> @either/or I just started trying to climb some real mountain peaks in the last year or two, Round Top is the tallest so far at 10,381'. Most of my hiking in the mountains isn't peaks, usually waterfalls and lakes.
> 
> Only time I've been on a tiny part of the John Muir trail was long ago at Yosemite, it's pretty far south of me. Backpacking doesn't really appeal to me, just day hikes (or night hikes, I guess... I wouldn't do a bouldery mountain at night either, but hills are fine).


Oh wow that's tall, do you know how much elevation gain? The tallest mountains I usually hike are between 5-6 thousand feet but elevation gain is usually 3-4 thousand feet.

Do you hike the hills at night like in the pitch black dark? Do you just use a headlamp? I'd still be nervous to hike at night alone even if it were just hills.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’m not an outdoorsmen, put out in the wild with some supplies & I might last a while but a while always passes.

I do like nature though, long walks, long bike rides, sitting by bodies of water when nobody is around, watching the clouds, walking/cycling in the rain, quading, snowmobiling, camp fires, etc

I react horribly to mosquito bites & bugs in general though & have some allergies & asthma as well though so has to be balanced


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never been a huge fan of the outdoors - I'd much rather be inside with my books and a big television. I like controlled environments - I like parks if they're well maintained and fairly small, and beaches if there are people around and even better a hotel/shops nearby. Then I'm happy to go for walks in the early morning and again in the late afternoon. Otherwise - forget it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Definitely outdoors. But I am more of a homebody because I usually don't have an excuse or opportunities that will motivate me to be outdoors too much. Although I think I am better at this the older I got, when I become more comfortable being outdoors alone. When I was younger, I panic at the idea off other seeing me out and about alone, thinking I will be seen as strange for it.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

When I lived in Arizona I did a lot of hiking, at least when it wasn't 115 degrees out. Here the outdoors isn't very attractive so I stay in mostly.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Homebody largely due to where I live. Winters are very, very long here and even the other seasons aren’t all that great. I do love the beach though and if I lived anywhere close to one, I’d be there often for sure.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Left to my own devices I choose to stay inside most of the time. With that said I'm glad my job requires working outside on a daily basis because I do feel better getting fresh air compared to just staying inside all the time.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't live without a forest nearby.


----------



## Eprileve (5 mo ago)

I like to go outside every day to walk or sit in the sun, or listen to the rain. I love a lake with a sandy beach and being in the water is my joy!


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I enjoy being at home but I also enjoy going out and interacting with the outside world. If I'm at home for too long I start to feel cooped up.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm both. I love the outdoors but don't have anyone to go with. I want to get a dog to hike with but it's just not the same as having human companionship. So, I stay home a lot.

When my dad was alive, we went fishing and camping a lot. I live in Utah which is considered an outdoors paradise. I'd like to get out more. I want to move to a more rural area where there are more opportunities for that.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Total homebody here. Don't get me wrong, lots of places outdoors can be really beautiful and peaceful; we've got a great view of the Wasatch Mountains from our house. But I developed an unfortunate aversion to outdoor activities -- mostly thanks to bullying in P.E. classes and on Scouting trips in late elementary and middle schools which made me associate physical activity with severe emotional trauma. Plus my balance has always been particularly awful; I could never even ride a bicycle because I ALWAYS fell off, no matter how often I tried, which made things like skiing impossible.



Cletis said:


> I live in Utah which is considered an outdoors paradise. I'd like to get out more. I want to move to a more rural area where there are more opportunities for that.


Funny; I also live in Utah. But the fact that it's considered an "outdoors paradise" has always been more of a problem to me, since I can't ski and hate hiking. And the summers are just too damn hot for me, even when it seldom hits 100+ where we live; I can't stand being outside in anything over 80. This state certainly doesn't have much to recommend it when you dislike Mormons and outdoor activities...


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Since we're talking about Utah... I've lived in the foreign land for a period of time, and did a bunch of new and strange outdoorsy things during my stay there. Went hiking and camping in a dry, red, rocky, almost alien-like desert. Went fishing once in a smelly trout farm, and had someone cook up my catch. Caught crawfish with a bunch of other kids in a pond, and battled against a great swarm of invading grasshoppers spanning several days(or were they locusts?). One of my comrades had a habit of tearing the poor things apart with his hands - bloody green fingers and all. Came winter, and I stayed in a cabin, touched snow for the first and built a snowman, went snow sledding, and even went skiing, which was _very_ adrenaline rushing, but very fun  (almost crashed into a crowd of people down the slope). I remember hunger being very hard to satiate whenever I was outdoors. Food tasted especially delicious when it was cooked on an open fire out in nature.

I see beauty and adventure in the outdoors but I haven't done anything like that since. I miss it. To be honest, the thought of one day moving there has crossed my mind quite a lot. Perhaps to the small town of Moab or something like that.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've also thought of moving to Moab. Real estate prices there are insane. I've noticed they are starting to come down somewhat but it's still hard to find anything decent there under $600k.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I desire the outdoors. But for the most part now, I don't really have much socially motivating reasons to do so and not be a homebody instead. Distrust in my car in driving it too far has been a barrier as well.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I miss where I used to live. I like being outdoors but I like being close to home. Where I lived when I was like 13 was perfect. I could go out my door, walk 30 feet in any direction and be in the woods. There were trails everywhere and I could walk as long as I wanted to and still never be too far from home. 

Only once I saw bear tracks and just about pooped myself and ran home really fast.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm both, for sure. When I lived in Hawaii, I would go on many spectacular hikes. Not so many nearby where I am now, but there is a canal parkway close by which is a great walk (and also great for running), with plenty of wildlife on offer. Most days I do at least a couple of miles around it, often 5 or more.

On the other hand, there are also quite a few others who like to do the same - there's a small amount of anxiety because some like to say good morning, some don't. If I'm not in the mood I enjoy staying home and watching movies, playing video games, coding, creating music, etc. Just 'me and no-one else' time.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

I'm a homebody.


----------

